

Hackers access 16 million email accounts - epaga
http://www.thelocal.de/20140121/agency-warns-of-16-million-email-accounts-hacked-bsi-germany

======
andor
[https://www.bsi.bund.de/DE/Presse/Pressemitteilungen/Presse2...](https://www.bsi.bund.de/DE/Presse/Pressemitteilungen/Presse2014/Mailtest_21012014.html)

This is the official press release. Still they don't give a source for those
16 million credentials...

------
mzehrer
There is no evidence for anything in the news reports. It looks like the BSI
is just phishing for active mail accounts. Looks like the german goverment
will never understand that security == transparency.

~~~
epaga
I'd disagree that security == transparency. You can not have security without
transparency, but you can certainly have transparency without security.

As for the idea that they are "phishing for active mail accounts", I find that
pretty far-fetched to be honest. What use would a vast list of email addresses
of normal people be of use to them? To spam them?

~~~
ams6110
You can have transparency without security, but at least you then know you
don't have security, and can act accordingly.

